# Anyone using Satellite breeding box?



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wanted to know if anyone has used the satellite breeding box to breed shrimps? Is it worth the price I'm planning to buy one of these.
Attached is a link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Ex...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cc42eb7fc

OR

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Freshwater-...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item53e36e8e2a

OR

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Aq...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3a4b48ea2c


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's a good idea, but I have room at the top of my tank on the inside and I suspend a box there. 16x12x8


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx your baby fish are so cute....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can buy them locally through sugarglidder or Menagerie or order them online from Pets and Ponds.
--
Paul

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c6804/p17658025.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c6804/p17658024.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c6804/p17658023.html



RONY11 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has used the satellite breeding box to breed shrimps? Is it worth the price I'm planning to buy one of these.
> Attached is a link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Ex...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cc42eb7fc
> ...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

AI also has something similar if it's closer to you. They have two sizes in stock.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Pj's and luckies have them too.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i own the very largest one and a small-medium one

they look just like the ones by marina
i find that their is not enough circulation to them


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

arinsi said:


> i own the very largest one and a small-medium one
> 
> they look just like the ones by marina
> i find that their is not enough circulation to them


You can hook up an air tube from canister spray bar then you're golden. You may even need to add an adjust flow thingy because it may be too strong.


----------



## oldgerry (Dec 20, 2011)

*Exterior Tanks*

I have a large and small that I use for my moscow black guppies, find them great. I leave the frys in them for about a week, at that time to put them in the fry tank I move the whole unit to the other tank and slowly let the water change to acclimatize them, be fore freeing them.
If you are using 10g tanks the large one will not fit on the end (to wide), has to be used on the front.
Have also used the large one to temporary separate aggressive fishes a couple times. They usually smarten up for a while then. This keeps them in their regular environmental water.
Old Gerry


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A side question, when using the big ones like 2.4L (I think), do you just hang it on the side of tank (assuming those cheap 10 to 20G tank) without any support? The instructions say only for glass 5mm+, so I was a bit concerned and built a small support for it. I'm pretty sure rimless tanks will be fine. What's your experience?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

randy said:


> A side question, when using the big ones like 2.4L (I think), do you just hang it on the side of tank (assuming those cheap 10 to 20G tank) without any support? The instructions say only for glass 5mm+, so I was a bit concerned and built a small support for it. I'm pretty sure rimless tanks will be fine. What's your experience?


I've used mine on a 10 gallon Perfecto tank which has trim as well as a 20 with same. I'm currently using 2 on my 120 gallon tank with trim and they all work great.
--
Paul


----------



## oldgerry (Dec 20, 2011)

*2.4l Tank*

I usually use the large one on my 20g and yes I just hang it on the side with the canopy on an angle sitting on the edge of it, no problem. Have used it on the 10g, but have to put it on the front, unit is to wide for the side. Actually 10g works better, I just leave the top lid part way open and hang it over the trim. Having smaller tanks I find it great when I need another temporary for example frys.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the large one with no problems. If you look here in my crystal tank video,






You can see I drilled the hole on my spraybar a bit bigger, pushed a piece of airline tubing into it (cut at a v with the V facing the water stream from the filter) and then put that into the intake on the breeder box. This way you get pure fresh filtered water right into the breeder box. The problem I found before was using an airpump, it's not enough flow. My box takes 5mins to fill, so roughly 12x turnover an hour.

What I also did, was take an airstone hooked up to an airpump and wrap a piece of sponge around it. This makes a mini-sponge filter inside the breeder box, helping break surface tension for cooling, oxygenation. I put it right near the output so it's pulling water from the bottom of the breeder box and out back into the main tank. This helps make sure the water is filtered nicely and turned over and gives a sponge for babies to hang onto.

I measure TDS, temp, etc and it's identical inside the box as the main tank, so I know it's being turned over properly. It's neat to see newborn babies, normally they hatch in a tank and you don't see them for a week. I was able to see them seconds after being born and it's let you count too. My last crystal momma popped out 27 babies and I could count them all after a week, so it helps you determine survival rates.

I would make sure to add a few good males, my last attempt I only had 1 male in there and 3 females and they molted but none got berried. He might not have been in the mood, is sterile, etc. Because of waiting 2 weeks without seeing any berries, I released them back into the tank and now a month later they are finally getting berried again. There is only a small window when a female is ready to accept mating and if the male doesn't detect it, is sterile, etc, you miss the window. I could have another batch of babies already and potentially another 100 shrimp if I left them in the tank or added more than 1 male, so just set myself back over a month in breeding my higher grades because I was relying on 1 male to do all the work. Lesson learned.


----------

